
Show HN: What if everyone in the UK voted? An interactive to explore - IanCal
https://proseandcode.co.uk/post/what-if-everyone-voted/
======
IanCal
This was something I made after seeing a lot of people talk about safe seats
and how their vote meant nothing. Every time I looked up the seat they meant,
I found the non-voters could have ousted the incumbents.

In 340 seats, the largest group are the non-voters. That means if "no vote"
was a party, they'd have a majority in the house of commons and be forming a
government.

In 601 of the 651 seats, the non-voters could have changed the outcome.

Quite how they'd vote we don't know, but it's clear their actions could have a
huge impact.

This is pretty rough and ready (incredibly hacked together d3), but there's
nothing like a hard deadline to force actually releasing it! I'd like to
extend this out to include much more analysis and exploration on different
possibilities (e.g. what if more youngsters voted).

Hopefully this fits as a Show HN, I found a bunch of other interactive things
searching around.

------
CarolineW
It's already been submitted and discussed over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14510270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14510270)

~~~
IanCal
Oh, thanks!

